# Calibre will not recognize the new fire 7"



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Any workaround. ? I want to load books on it


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

discouraging not getting a response


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well -- I've never used Calibre and never been a fan of the Fires.

When I have non-Amazon files I want on any of my kindles, I use "Send to Kindle". It's quick and easy -- just a right click of the file -- and it's then archived at Amazon so available on any of my devices or kindle apps. It will NOT work with ePubs or with files that have non-Amazon copy protection.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well -- I've never used Calibre and never been a fan of the Fires.


If you never used Calibre or never owned a fire tablet then why are you wasting my time? Really Annoying.

I am not an idiot. I know how to " send to kindle" that has nothing to do with my question.

People use Calibre to store all ebooks even non-amazon ebooks. You can use calibre to remove DRM, convert to different file formats and to load ebooks to your ereaders, not just kindles. I am trying to load my non-kindle books including free public domain ebooks that are DRM free but Calibre can not do it unless it reconizes your device


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HLS said:


> If you never used Calibre or never owned a fire tablet then why are you wasting my time? Really Annoying.
> 
> I am not an idiot. I know how to " send to kindle" that has nothing to do with my question.


Given that no-one else had an answer for you, I think you might have been more charitable about Ann's attempt to give you an alternative that she couldn't have known you were already aware of, considering the brevity of your initial post.

At the very least a polite "thank you, but that's not the info I'm after" would have been more appropriate than the incredibly rude "why are you wasting my time". That isn't the kind of attitude we try to foster on this forum.

Ann volunteers a huge amount of her own time to help moderate the forum and to answering people's requests for help. You might want to consider an apology.


----------

